# UPDATE - OSAA State Field Championship Trosper Archery July 18 OR July 19



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

OSAA State Field Championship 
Saturday, July 18 OR Sunday, July 19
( shoot either day, all in one day )

Trosper Archery Club - Oklahoma City, OK

14-Field, 14-Hunter, 14-Animal 

7:30am Books open
8:00am Announcements
8:30am Shotgun start


If you have questions, please call Sid Read 405-570-8024.

http://www.trosperarchery.com


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*bump*

bump:smile:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

haven't seen snakepliskenxx post on this yet... !!..where's he 

hiding.... heheeee

wish i was in the area for this shoot, i've been there, good people, great 

range. !! 

:shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hopefully it cools down by next weekend... Otherwise it should only be like shooting on the surface of the sun..


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

